# Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (15. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,suche guten Kühler für meinen 8350 der die Temperatur nicht höher als auf 50 Grad steigen lässt !? Im Moment verwende ich einen Be Quiet Shadow rock pro,das Problem ist das daß er die Temperatur bis auf 67 Grad ansteigen lässt .Das dumme daran ist das der Prozessor bei 57 Grad runtertaktet auf 1,4 Ghz wo dann auch die Fps für einige sec. in den Keller gehen.Problem 2 auf meinem Brett kann ich den Kühler nur So verbauen das er nach oben oder unten bläst  Meckert nicht wegen meiner schreibweise ich weiß das ich damit Probleme hab.danke .


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (15. Juli 2013)

Stickstoff 
Nein im Ernst, was sehr viel besseres als deinen Kühler wirst du nicht finden.
Aber wenn er ab 57 Grad runtertaktet dann stimmt was nicht. Zumindest wenn es sich um die Kerntemperatur handelt.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (15. Juli 2013)

Hab schon mal gegoogelt haben viele dieses Problem aber nicht wirklich ne lösung,ich hab es erst mal damit gelöst das ich meinen 6300 wieder reingebaut habe ,dort bleibt die Temperatur weit unter 50 unter last !


----------



## Venom89 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Selbst unter Prime? Dann wird der 6300 dir aber auch nur etwas vorlügen


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (15. Juli 2013)

Glaube nicht da der auch nicht runtertaktet! Stecke ich den Lüfter ab und kommt der 6300 auf 57 Grad taktet dieser auch runter !


----------



## Ryle (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Liste mal deine komplette Hardware auf, das ist definitiv nicht normal. Entweder ist das ein Biosbug oder aber irgendwas an der Hardware will nicht mehr so richtig, wobei ich in dem Fall dann auf die VRMs des Boards tippen würde.
Du könntest im Bios mal APM und/oder Smart CPU Protection deaktivieren, je nach Board müsste es eine der Optionen geben.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (15. Juli 2013)

Brett ist ein Asus m5a78m lx v2  mit Bios 1302, auch schon Ältere probiert . 8gb G Skill Sniper 1866 Mhz Grafikkarte Xfx Radeon hd 7970 Ghz Edition ,OS ist auf einer 64gb Samsung Platte ,Nt ist ein CoolerMaster Gx LITE 600 W.Hoffe hab alles.Ps auf mit dem Asus Ma78ml usb3 ist es ebenso.Auch wenn ich einen anderen 8350 draufbaue ,darum schließe ich Board und einen Defekt an der Cpu aus.Das blöde ist nur mit dem 6300 tritt dies nur auf wenn i den Kühlerlüfter abziehe und er dann auf 57 Grad kommt .


----------



## thrillseeka (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Das Problem könnte daran liegen dass Asus das Board nur bis 95w spezifiziert ! 
M5A78L-M LX - Motherboards - ASUS


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (15. Juli 2013)

Ne ne hab das v2 = 125 W .Es tritt ja auch mit dem Was die endkennung Usb3 hat und bis 140 Watt ausgelegt ist auf !das hier habe ich : http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A78LM_LX_V2/#specifications


----------



## Research (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Probier es mal mit extra SpaWa-Lüfter.

Und so ne kleine CPU mit nem 125Watt Monster zu vergleichen...

Wasser würde helfen.

Wie ist die Belüftung sonst aufgebaut?


----------



## csms (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

HI
Deine Belüftung im Tower wäre noch interessant.
MfG csms


----------



## godfather22 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Wieso willst du die CPU denn unbedingt unter 50°C haben?


----------



## bmwbleifuss (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Hast du im Bios das "Application Power Management deaktiviert", das hatte bei mir zu Problemen sprich Framedrops geführt.


----------



## Darkey (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Ist der Luftzug des Gehäuses ausreichend?
Ansonsten kann ich nur eine WaKü empfehlen.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (16. Juli 2013)

Ich denke schon,vorn befindet sich ein 120er und hinten auch ,Gehäuse ist aber nur Zeit offen !Was ist ein Spawa lüfter ?


----------



## Darkey (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Spawa = Spannungswandler 
Also ist ein Spawa kühler ein Kühler für die Spannungswandler.
Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht!


----------



## godfather22 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Bei 57Grad dürfte es eigentlich nicht an der Temperatur liegen, dass der runtertaktet.
Hast du mal APM deaktiviert?


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (16. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das finde ich bei mir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter APM sieht es standardmäßig So aus.So lassen oder was verändern??





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diese Optionen sind unter Restore ... wählbar

Nun die frage ,was muss ich verändern ,oder So richtig? Das sind die Default Einstellungen !



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die CPU denn unbedingt unter 50°C haben?



Nun ja weil die Cpu ab 57 Grad runtertaktet,und spiele dann für paar Sekunden nur noch in Zeitlupe gespielt werden können.Grade wenn man MP spielt ist dies sehr lästig sorry für den Doppelpost!


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Prüf mal wie warm der SpaWa-Kühlkörper wird.

Wenn die CPU runter taktet.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (16. Juli 2013)

Ähm ja nur leider besitzt dieses Board keine kühlkörper dafür ! Aber ich glaub da lässt sich was Basteln.Denn mein Shadow rock pro ist nun auch So umgebaut das er nicht mehr nur nach oben Pustet sondern jetzt Schräg nach hinten Richtung Gehäuselüfter selbst mein 6300 kommt bei 4,5 ghz mit dem kühler nicht über 50Grad ,der 8 Kerner auf Standard schon.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bester kühler für Amd 8 Kern !?*

Ich würde sagen dein Bord ist nicht so optimal für einen 8 core FX, ich würde eher dazu ein 970 0der 990 Chipsatz mal ausprobieren.


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (17. Juli 2013)

Also irgendetwas stimmt da trotzdem nicht.
Der 8350 auf 50° unter Luft? Vielleicht passt mit deinem Sensor was nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Juli 2013)

Poste doch mal einen Screenshot mit einem offenen HWMonitor-Fenster nach ~10min. Prime95.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (17. Juli 2013)

Da haben wir das Problem er geht in Prime bis auf 57 Grad hoch und dann wird auf 1,4 Ghz gedropt ,sobald er bei 48 Grad ist  gibt er bis 57 wieder gas!In Heaven wird er aber bis 76 Grad gedrückt dort kommt der 6300 nur auf 52 Grad .Und das Problem mit den Einbrechen der Fps tritt nur mit aktiviertem Turbo auf ,aber beim 6300 ist Das Problem nicht !Ist doch fürn A... Wenn der 6 Kern in spielen alles besser läuft als mit nem 8 Kern! Irgendwo ist der Wurm drin ,Bios aktuell, Chipsatztreiber aktuell. Warum treten bei den 8 Kern nur diese Fps Drops auf ??Habt ihr mal meine  BIOS Bilder weiter vorn gesehen ob da Einstellungsbedarf besteht ?


----------

